# Does he seem small for his age?



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is 6 1/2 months old. He is about 70 lbs. I haven't weighed him for a while but on June 4 he was 60.3 lbs. He seems to average about 10 to 12 lbs a month. He is 23 1/2 inches tall and 29 inches long. I am feeding adult food so he grows slowly, but I see pics of other GSD puppies his age and they seem to look bigger and their faces look more mature. Is he small for his age?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

70 pounds? I wouldn't call that small. Yukon is a full grown male, almost 6 years old and has 79 pounds and 25 inches


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My Chiefy was 120 lbs and tall at full grown. He was American show lines. I hear that the DDR dogs, like Wolfie, are more stocky, so I wasn't sure if he was small or not.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

No. He is not small for his age. It's important not to lose sight of the fact that 

1) Puppies all grow at different rates...some put on mass very early, some wait until later. 

2) There are varying degrees of "bone" in puppies. Some dogs are very heavily boned to the point of almost being overdone, while others are not. This can happen even within litters. 

3) People seem partial to big dogs. So there are a number of puppies out there who are a good deal larger than perhaps they ought to be. 

From what I've seen Wolfie looks just fine and will probably develop into an appropriately sized GSD if not on the large side. Consider that right now in height he is at the bottom of standard for an ADULT GSD...he can only grow another 2 inches tall to be correct in height and probably only another 10-15 lbs. That means that in the next few months his growth will slow considerably. I certainly wouldn't be concerned about him being too small.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Certainly not small. I am thinking my male was in the 60 lb something at 6 months. He was a very average weight.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie has an older full sister ( same parents) that is full grown, and she is tiny. I thought she was a pup when I first saw her. He also has siblings that are average to on the larger side, but the small size of his sister really stuck with me.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like he's a "moose!"


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When Sin was 6 months old he weighed between 55 and 60 pounds

He is now 16 months old, weighs 77 pounds and is 28 inches at the shoulder


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! He's tall!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wow! He's tall!


Yes, yes he is :wild:


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

My pup is 20 weeks old and weighed in at 30lbs... I'm not too worried yet, because he just seems to be growing slow. He still looks like a puppy. A lot of the bigger pups I've seen already look like full grown GSD's to me. 

I think at 6 1/2 months and 70 lbs you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer was 56 pounds at 6 months old. He's now (at close to 5 years old) 80 pounds. 70 pounds at 6-1/2 months old is not small.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

ruger said:


> My pup is 20 weeks old and weighed in at 30lbs... I'm not too worried yet, because he just seems to be growing slow. He still looks like a puppy. A lot of the bigger pups I've seen already look like full grown GSD's to me.
> 
> I think at 6 1/2 months and 70 lbs you don't have anything to worry about.


 I see a lot of pups the same age or younger than Wolife already have adult looking faces and features. Wolfie still has a puppy look about him. People still say what a cute puppy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nobody mistakes Keef for a puppy, but he does still get called "cute".


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Nobody mistakes Keef for a puppy, but he does still get called "cute".


 Here's a pic of Wolfie's face that I took a couple minutes ago, outside. He still has that puppy look. I could only get a side view because he was watching all the people going to the beach.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## Jacq (Mar 17, 2010)

Maybe i am mistaken but doesnt feeding adult dog food make them grow FASTER. I thought the whole purpose of puppy food was to limit calcium so the bones didnt grow to fast?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Puppy food usually is higher in protein though which also spurs growth. I gave Zoe large breed puppy until she was 6 months, but then switched to adult. She's oversize IMO for her age, but not fat or out of shape- just big and dense


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I think he looks fine for his age, no puppy face IMO.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our female looked like a little adult when she was about 4.5 mos, Stosh is 6.5 mos and he still looks like a big puppy. Females always seem to mature so much faster. Stosh is 68 lbs so I think yours is plenty big for his age


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I feed a large breed puppy food rather than adult for slow growth. But, really if you keep the amount low enough that will keep calories low and slow growth. 

I feed my pups a high protein food, it does not speed growth. But, it has calcium and phosphorus at appropriate levels for a large breed puppy. If the minerals are at correct levels, pups can use that high protein for body building. There is a myth out there about high protein and large breed puppies. It is a myth.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie has an older full sister ( same parents) that is full grown, and she is tiny. I thought she was a pup when I first saw her. He also has siblings that are average to on the larger side, but the small size of his sister really stuck with me.


Females are not supposed to be that big anyway.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Here's a pic of Wolfie's face that I took a couple minutes ago, outside. He still has that puppy look. I could only get a side view because he was watching all the people going to the beach.


That is what they look like at that age. Indra looks the same way and her ears are up and down they whole time. Don't worry, he is just fine. Let him be a pup as long as he is one


----------

